# whoosh noise when shutting car off 2007 S



## bion (Jun 17, 2011)

Help, My daughter is visiting and her 2007 mini s is making a whooosh noise when the car is shut off. sounds like there is turbo boost still in the hose that is leaking down slowly. Note the heater is also not working properly. fluid appears to be topped off. Cannot find a place to burp the system to see if any air. The noise seems to be coming from the passenger firewall area. it sounds just like a large air pressure leak down, that takes several seconds to stop. as soon as you start it and shut it off its there again. I hope someone can help. it just went out of warranty (time) with only 30,000 miles and the chain rattle took an act of congress to get the dealer to look at and it still rattles like a diesel. love the car, hate all these problems it has


----------



## bion (Jun 17, 2011)

I looked at it again today and it seems to be coming from under the valvecover. something I readabout the crankcase ventalation valve? could that be it? we have never heard the sound before so I wonder if there is a leak. I am finding screws loose and wires not properly attached from where the dealer worked on it . also a few tools left under the hood. She needs to leave to g oout of town for a week tonight .sure would like someone to put my mind at ease. thanks ,


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Been off the forum for the better part of the past week, so any suggestions might be a bit late to help you or your daughter...

These turbocharged MINI's make a bunch of burping and farting noises after they're shut down, so it's possible the noise you're hearing is normal. It's difficult to really say without actually hearing the noise myself.

One thing that leaped to my mind when reading your initial post was the water pump, which is a known weak component on the MINI. When they're failing, they can sometimes make a funny squeal on shutdown.

In general, this forum is not going to be a lot of help on the MINI; a much more active MINI forum is North American Motoring. You might try posting there and see if anyone can help!

Good luck!


----------



## bion (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks, I agree about this forum. Its really great for our M roadster but no help on the mini. I think its the crankcase vent. The dealer will look at it for 150$ . Haha.


----------

